# Dog resue Centres Rules & Regs



## Poacher (May 9, 2011)

I have had several rescue dogs rehomed from centres without any problems, but they seem to have tightened up on the Rules etc. My last rescue, a lurcher went on till he was about 16 yrs old and when I went to take on another resue dog, I did not qualify because my garden was not fenced in and secure. I live right in the middle of farm land have a huge garden and my dogs are never outside on their own. It appears that if you live in a tearraced house in the middle of a city as long as your "tiny" garden is secure that is OK. just think they need to bend the rules a little bit


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, i agree, and every body should be different and checked out to what suits the dog, if you have a short-legged dog, whats the point of a 6' fence, and the rules on neutering too, bit confusing!


----------



## Your Halo (Apr 13, 2011)

Most of the smaller independant rescues will view each potential adopter on their own merits and consider the dogs individual needs.

Having a unfenced garden is a big risk for a rescue though as no matter how observant the adopter there is still far more chance of the dog straying than someone who does have a fenced garden. 

I live on a couple of acres and have fenced in an area of the garden specifically for the dogs day to day use fairly cheaply.

People seem to think that rescue rules are there just annoy people but they are generally based on many years experience of what sort of rehoming structure works for the vast majority of their dogs - they only ever have the dogs best interest in mind when placing guidelines.


----------



## Poacher (May 9, 2011)

I had a collie cross recsue from this particular RSPCA centre without any strict rules applied, but this same centre suddenly installed these strict guidelines which they applied without any leaway so I went somewhere else in the end. Also once I went to the Blue cross looking for a rescue and they also had introduced strict guidelines and I was not even allowed to look round to see if they had a suitable dog until I had filled in all their reams of forms


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

tbh i think alot of the rules are stupid as everyday we hear they are full no room dogs etc and they cant take any more in yet there are people that want to offer the dogs a home and they get told now 

madness you would think they would be glad of finding a dog a home surely a small garden is better than being stuk in a kennel 

i have tried a few times now to get a dog from rescues but get told garden too small form one 
then no because i have kids from another 
and no because i have other animals etc etc 


give up with them now will save the money and buy from a breeder now


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

please rememebr that the dogs are there for a reason!!!
and to prevent them from ending up back in rescue,extra care has to be taken to find a home.
some dogs are escape artists,that have ended up at the pound and thier owners won`t pay the release fee because they keep escaping.
Most dogs in rescues are strays,with no background,so himing with children is a no-no,can you imagine if a rescue homed a dog with NO background history to a family with small children and that dog bit one of the kids??the rescue could be shut down for homing a dangerous dog!resulting in hundreds of dogs needing urgent homes or PTS.
most greyhounds can`t be homed with small furries.
Alot of dogs cming into rescue have had no socialisation with other dogs,so need to be homed alone and go to training classes.and maybe in the future another dog could be introduced.
The rules are there for a reason,please don`t give up on rescue.It`s heartbreaking work and none of the animals are being kept there unessecarily.


----------



## Poacher (May 9, 2011)

That is just my point you treat each potential customer differently depending on their cicumstances - i have no young children for a start, I have cats, d there is somebody home all day, I am not near a main road etc,


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Your Halo said:


> Most of the smaller independant rescues will view each potential adopter on their own merits and consider the dogs individual needs.
> 
> Having a unfenced garden is a big risk for a rescue though as no matter how observant the adopter there is still far more chance of the dog straying than someone who does have a fenced garden.
> 
> ...


Well said, I couldn't agree more :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

IMO you should try the smaller rescue's they are a little more understanding and dont generally have blanket rules.


----------



## Poacher (May 9, 2011)

Yes, that is exactly what I had to do when I had my current rescue dog, i went to a smaller centre. I was looking for a rescue and a friend who does rescue on a smaller scale let me take a lurcher for a trial period but unfortunately the dog was not cat friendly so I had to return the dog but she knew of a kennels who took in starys who had a lurcher who was cat friendly and she gave me a reference if you like. I do accept that the rules are for the animals welfare, its just that I do not want to put high fences up in my garden, I do not need to, I do not have any near neighbours, I am not near a main road and I have never had any problems in the past, and when I take my dogs for a walk across the fields they are always, obviosusly, let off the lead and are not fenced in then?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

We do not have a set criteria - we base our rules on the dog in question. For instance if the dog is very good with children and babies, we will be happy to home it where there are children of any age 

Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

the rescue that i foster for deliberately veres away from having blanket criteria and rehomes to suitable families, single people, couples etc but always puts the dog or cat's needs first!!!


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll definitely rehome my next dog through somewhere like Lurcher Link that doesn't have a blanket set of rules and instead looks at individual circumstances and how an individual dog might be suited.
I don't have an enclosed garden and it's shared with my next door neighbour, it just means that I'm out there whenever the dogs are. Might not be ideal, but it's what we have to live with.
I also fail to meet rehoming criteria for a lot of places that say they won't rehome to people who work full time. I work full time, but most of the time the dogs are with me.


----------

